# R&amp;R Flatheads and more Crappie!



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I caught the crappie the same way as last time. The Flatheads I targeted with live perch and live mullet caught in cast net. Current is ripping and the flatheads are ganged up in there. Carolina rigged with 1oz egg sinker and 5/0 circle. When I arrived to the spot a boat was sitting over the flathead hole so I had to wait until they left. I worked on crappie until they left with a good stringer of fish and two small yellows using shrimp. First drop with live perch it got picked up in about 30 seconds. That's the one I kept. I grabbed the mullet out of the bait bucket and sent him down. Same story and almost identical fish. I took pictures beside the other fish and sent him back. Then big daddy came calling. Next fish was caught on a live shad about the size of my hand. Just as quick. I got hung up on my 4th drop and broke off. I realized I left all big weights at the house.  3 for 3 on big flatheads and some more crappie! Time to get the grease hot!


----------



## frontier192 (May 12, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Supper !!!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice yellow cats sir!

Red


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

wow!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch man!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was planning on trying to catch a limit. Then I broke off. I weighed the one I kept at home. Right around 23#s the biggest one I would guess around 35. It was super fat and wide. It has been a while since I caught some big catfish on rod and reel and it was a good time. 

I had a vendetta against those op's or eels whatever they are...lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well that proves it wasn't an eel, ....this time lol!
Man that is some killer fishing!


You never know unless you go


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Meow! Nice cats!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Can't beat fishing like that! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thats some monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Real good fish! Hope the rains keep up for your fishing, wish I didn't live so far away from anahuac.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## tightlinesclearskies (May 17, 2015)

Good looking fish!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Man, I'm speechless. I can catch those blues by the boat load, but I don't know anything about those big yellow cats, much less how to catch them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Live bait is the key. They are stacked in this area right now. Plenty of regular blue and channel catfish caught. Drop some big live bait down and it's on.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

That's awesome man. Glad to see somebody tearing them up. Wish I could get out there but the boss wont let me have any time off.


----------

